# NYC Kindleboards Gathering 7/25!!



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are in the NYC area there will be a gathering on July 25th at 2pm. We will be meeting at the Starbucks on 58th and 8th and possibly walking over to Central Park if the weather allows. Please post here if you're coming!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in, as you know.

Marti


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm planning to be there too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooh, post pictures, please!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't be in Manhattan that day, but have a good time folks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Where is everyone. I thought more people were going to come.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe some of the New Yorkers have been offline.  I think this makes 4 of us confirmed so far.

Marti


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone else planning to join us??


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I had planned to attend, but unfortunately I cannot make it this Saturday. I am bummed about it, as I was looking forward to seeing many Kindles in person (and I think there was one person at least that mentioned having a DX which I was really looking forward to seeing in person). If there are any other get togethers, I would definitely love to attend. I hope you guys have a great time on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Everyone said the date was fine and now no one can make it? Oh well....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wunderkind said:


> I had planned to attend, but unfortunately I cannot make it this Saturday. I am bummed about it, as I was looking forward to seeing many Kindles in person (and I think there was one person at least that mentioned having a DX which I was really looking forward to seeing in person). If there are any other get togethers, I would definitely love to attend. I hope you guys have a great time on Saturday.


I have the KDX and still plan to be there. I am nanny and I may have to bring the little girl I take care of. I may not be able to stay as long as I would like too. I have been looking forward to meeting everyone and would hate to miss it. I am going to bring my KDX and my K2.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I really wish the mods would sticky posts related to user gatherings. We constantly get buried..it's no wonder our turn out is so low-no one ever sees the announcement!

All NYC area Kindle lovers are welcome to join us!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to meeting you and seeing the kindle models that I don't have, such as the DX and K2.  I really want a DX but will wait at least until they have them in stock without a waiting period.

Bring your Oberons and any other accessories of interest.

Anyone else in the NYC area coming?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll be bringing the K2, which is the only one I've gotten. I'm very curious to see the other Kindles, and it sounds like we'll have at least one of each, so I'm happy to hear that. I'm curious to see an Oberon cover, or a Decal Girl skin, if anyone has either of those. Actually, I'm curious to see anything Kindle related that I don't have myself! 

See all of you on Saturday then, and looking forward to it. 
Harriet


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an Oberon cover and a MyTego skin.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

MyTego - that's one I hadn't even heard of before. I'll be happy to see it, as I haven't seen any Kindles with skins on them yet. (Other than my own, I've just seen several Kindles in the wild, mostly on the subway.) I've been sitting on the fence about trying a skin, but some of those Kindles-with-skins photos on KB look awfully appealing!

*MyTego skins*


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going to try to make it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to keep bumping this but it keeps getting buried and our request to have it stickied was refused. Hope to see lots of Kindle lovers on Saturday!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sorry to keep bumping this but it keeps getting buried and our request to have it stickied was refused. Hope to see lots of Kindle lovers on Saturday!


I think it is a good idea to keep bumping it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I posted a notice on the Amazon board just for the heck of it and several people there are interested as well!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I posted a notice on the Amazon board just for the heck of it and several people there are interested as well!


That is a good idea.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe if the Amazon board members actually show up they will come over to the "other" side, when they see how warm and friendly y'all are!

I wish I could be there with you, I will in spirit, and you *HAVE TO TAKE AND POST PICTURES!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sure there will be photos taken.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Maybe if the Amazon board members actually show up they will come over to the "other" side, when they see how warm and friendly y'all are!
> 
> I wish I could be there with you, I will in spirit, and you *HAVE TO TAKE AND POST PICTURES!*


Thanks so much Anju. I want to give this thread another bump and a reminder that it's *Saturday, July 25th 2:00pm* at Starbucks on West 58th just west of 8th Avenue and near the Columbus Circle subway stop.

I just realized last night that I had agreed with two friends to see the HP movie this weekend but that is now on for Sunday (WHEW!). I wouldn't have gone to the film with them if they had to go Sat. afternoon.

I'm going to bring my extra accessories and other Oberon items too.

Marti


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe y'all will have some vacationing folks meeting with you?  I know if I was in the area I'd go for sure.

We - well my DH and his mother - are talking of Dallas for Christmas, I normally wouldn't go but would if a Texas meeting could be set up.

(is this a legitimate bump?)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate to say this. If it is raining like it is today on Saturday I may not be able to make it. I  am a nanny and I have to work this Saturday and will have to bring Sophie the little girl I take care of with me. She is 8 years old and it will be hard to get there with her if it is raining. I am a live out nanny but the mom is away this week so I am staying with Sophie. Her mom comes back Monday.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I posted this in our Forum News announcements - it is rotated in with the items appearing in the News section at the top of the page.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I posted this in our Forum News announcements - it is rotated in with the items appearing in the News section at the top of the page.


Thank yoiu Harvey. Now I just hope it does not rain.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

So far the Saturday weather forecast looks pretty good, with only a small chance of a shower in the afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> So far the Saturday weather forecast looks pretty good, with only a small chance of a shower in the afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed!


I am going to keep my fingers crossed. I really want to be albe to come


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread needs a bump.  Hope to see more of you on Saturday.

Marti


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I initially wasn't going to be able to attend tomorrow, but I was able to move things around so I will be there. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I initially wasn't going to be able to attend tomorrow, but I was able to move things around so I will be there. I look forward to meeting everyone!


Great! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Have fun.  I'm requesting pictures be posted too please.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all have fun!  Post pictures!

Betsy, from Finland struggling with the hotel's keyboard which has extra Finnish characters in strange places...


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I will be there.

Sorry, just haven't been online much recently and was just checking in to make sure it's still on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Weather forecast looks to be fine. Looking forward to seeing everyone..anyone else nervous? LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so excited for you.

We have, I know for sure, at least 10 kindlers, but cannot get anyone to come over to the board, nor have a meet.  Bummer!  We did have a mini-meet at the Starbuck/coffee/kindle day, but that's it.  So I am meeting vicariously with the rest of y'all.

Have fun!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Weather forecast looks to be fine. Looking forward to seeing everyone..anyone else nervous? LOL


I think it is going to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ooh, seeing this thread again reminds me that I need to charge up my camera battery now.


Marti


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Shucks, I will be in NYC in two weeks. I hope there is a good turn out. Looking forward to the pictures. Maybe I will go down to my local Starbucks and pretned I am there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is nice today I will be there.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Have fun everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bumping this to keep it on the front page.


----------



## Amberle (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm new to the board, but I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea how many of us will be there?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure how many, Anne.  6 perhaps?  Glad we got a good day.  I'm on my netbook for updates so I can bring this along.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

can't wait to see how much fun you all had - wish I were closer


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I am on my way there! Unfortunately a group of about 30 college kids decided to get on the bus at one stop, which took forever and caused the rest of us to miss the 1pm ferry. So because of them I will be a bit late but I will be there!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm running a little late as well, but I'm definitely coming. I expect to be there at least by 2:15. Hopefully, people will be willing to sit in Starbucks for a bit before heading into the park. If it appears you've gone already, I'll go over to the park and search for lots of Kindles! Hope to see everyone soon.
Harriet


----------

